# Thanks to HM for the Clausing DP Restore!



## Uglydog (Aug 19, 2017)

Thought I'd post a thank you to the many HMs who once again patiently encouraged and coached me through this recent 20" Clausing DP restore. 

I've had the 20" Walker Turner for a few years, she was a local CL find several years ago, absent motor, switch and pulleys. I've had her bolted to two 12inch channels set side by side creating a T slot between. The channels were bolted to two 32" tall 24" wide I-beams reclaimed from a local bridge demolition (heavy). This construction simulated a gang table. However, it wasn't very flat. This occasionally created problems as it produced angled holes noticeable in thick stock.

I stumbled on the Clausing DP barn yard find (read barn pasture and not inside the barn). Been sitting there for a while. Pretty much rusted into a single non-moving statue. But given the "Can-Do" HM spirit. I proceeded.

A little soaking in ATF (ok -- alot of soaking), very patient coaxing with a hammer, some careful sandblasting, new bearings, a whole lot of fab (shafts, bushings, welded sheaves, broaching, etc, etc), the list goes on....  The tolerances achieved to make the many parts of the vari-speed actually work smoothly I can without hesitation attribute to the many members here throughout many and diverse threads over the past several years. Repeat: multiple coachings from several members here at HM via threads and messages resulted in a fully functional two head DP gang table.

The Clausing is a vari-speed which I've been able to adjust down to around 200rpm on the speed indicator. I've mounted a versatapper in the MT2  WT, and a Wahlstrom in the MT3 Clausing. I still need to add appropriate heaters to the manual starter and source a F/R 3hp 3ph drum switch for the Clausing. And figure out heaters and wiring diagram for the two speed motor on the pulley driven WT. 

The vises are WWII Cincy Rhode Island Arsenal vises I got from a HM member several years ago.
I have them bolted to preexisting threaded holes in the gang table (no spin!).

Huge thanks to the many HM members and the spirit of this HM community which is united in the cause of having safe fun in our respective shops both large and small regardless of geography and demographic.

Thank you!!
Daryl
MN


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice restore!


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow great job , I hope when I'm able I can get my 20" DP all gone over and fixed maybe even painted pending what I get into with it. I found mine on HGR a couple years ago with power feed . Good looking set up I love the big tabled DP . There's a triple near me but alas my money box is near empty. And I want a vertical bandsaw but there crazy priced around me . A grand is normal , the triples $600. Go figure.YUPP you did a great restore on your DP.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 20, 2017)

Silverbullet,
I wanted a large metal bandsaw.
I found an unloved DoAll bandfiler. Mounted a bandsaw blade. Seems to work well as a bandsaw.

Daryl
MNA


----------

